# Acute suppurative thyroiditis following fine-needle aspiration biopsy in an immunocom



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Acute suppurative thyroiditis following fine-needle aspiration biopsy in an immunocompetent patient.

This does not surprise me as many have at least complained of pain and inflammation of the thyroid gland in the aftermath of FNA.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

